# Should I tumble hutch with a chipped blob top??



## bigber4604 (May 19, 2010)

Do I dare try to tumble this rare hutch with a large chip missing from the blob?  If anybody has tried this before any feedback good or bad would be great.

 Thank you in advance


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 19, 2010)

Hey Big,
 I'm sure it could be done - but why? It's got damage that cannot be repaired. That's part of the real history of that bottle. I'd live with it. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## donalddarneille (May 19, 2010)

It should be just fine if there are no craks, the process will round the edges off, if you don't want this to happen be sure to coat the area with something like nail polish or gorilla glue and then remove with solvent after tumbling. I have a simular post with some good response, if you check out the post "E. HIGGINS OROVILLE headed for the tumbler" about 9 posts down in the same forum it contains some useful information.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 20, 2010)

Pass the casting resin please. I would tumble, clean the chip area with solvent. Dam the chip area with masking tape, tight at the bottom of the blob top, leave a slight gap at the top to pour with casting resin. Set bottle aside until fully cured, remove tape leave it alone for another week. Clean the residue with rubbing alcohol, buff with emery or fine scotchbrite pad. I nice repair beats an ugly ol chip anyday. Observe the info provided with the resin about fumes, burns, etc.


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2010)

It is always gonna be a chipped bottle. Why there is such a rush to alter history I'll never understand personally. I've had bottles tumbled before, and they never look right afterward. The first thing I see is an unnatural glossiness to the glass surface of the bottle. A tumbled bottle almost never looks like an attic mint or dug mint-condition bottle. Just my opinion. I know most people prefer the cleaned look.


----------



## suzanne (May 20, 2010)

You can clean a bottle like that without tumbling and it will look like a pro-job, only without being slick.  Anyway, does it have a lot of scratches?  It looks that way from the photo.


----------



## privvydigger (May 21, 2010)

I bought that bottle and had it for a short time and he got it back in a trade for a local I wanted.  I had it in line for spinning just didn't get to it.  Spin away!


----------



## suzanne (May 21, 2010)

I don't collect them anymore.  I suddenly  realized you can't take them with you.  So I told my daughter about this new insight.  She says, "Where are you going?"  She is so exasperating and clueless.


----------



## bigber4604 (May 21, 2010)

privvy,

 Small world.  I might try the gorilla glue thing and give it a try.

 Thank you to all that replied


----------

